# haslo root'a zmienone po "emerge --update world" ?

## Prompty

zrobilem emerge --update world  po czym sporbowalem sie za pomoca "su" zalaogowac na root'a ... wypisuje mi ciagle ze zle haslo wpisalem 

 na szczescie na drugiej konsli zachowalem zalogowanego root'a , zmienilem mu haslo ale ciagle wyskakuje przy "su -" ze jest zle haslo podane .

Ktos spotkal sie wczesniej z czyms takim ? ewentulanie wie co moglo to spowodowac ? chce wiedziec na przyszlosc zeby nie zrobic tego samego ...

----------

## Yarecki

Moze problemy z pam, albo cos nadpisalo Ci /etc/group.

Jesli chodzi o pam to emerge shadow powinnon rozwiazac problem.

----------

## Prompty

 *Quote:*   

>  Moze problemy z pam, albo cos nadpisalo Ci /etc/group.
> 
> Jesli chodzi o pam to emerge shadow powinnon rozwiazac problem

 

emerge shadow .... nie spieprzy mi to przypadkiem reszty kont ? nie chce recznie wszytkiego potem robic  :Smile: 

----------

## btower

 *Prompty wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Moze problemy z pam, albo cos nadpisalo Ci /etc/group.
> 
> Jesli chodzi o pam to emerge shadow powinnon rozwiazac problem 
> 
> emerge shadow .... nie spieprzy mi to przypadkiem reszty kont ? nie chce recznie wszytkiego potem robic 

 

1. Jak to ręcznie?

2. Od czego jest kopia zapasowa?

----------

## robert1900

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge shadow .... nie spieprzy mi to przypadkiem reszty kont ? nie chce recznie wszytkiego potem robic 

 

Wystarczy żebyś zwrócił uwagę na zmieniane pliki w /etc/ i nie pozwolił na nadpisanie plików z użytkownikami/grupami

----------

## Prompty

no dobra zaczynam ale jak cos to naskarze na was dla mamy !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yarecki

Shadow nic nie namiesza bo jego pliki w /etc to:

/etc/skel

/etc/default/useradd

/etc/securetty

/etc/limits

/etc/login.access

a 

/etc/shadow

/etc/group

/etc/passwd

naleza do baselayout.

----------

## Prompty

group rzeczywiscie jest chyba lekko skoruptowane ... ale w tej chwili moge sie juz logowac z dowolnej konsoli na root'a ... jak dodac ludzi zeby mogli uzywac su ( to jest grupa wheel o ile pamietam ) ?

i co to jest vc/1-vc/12 ( vitrual console ? ) 

ale ze mnie noobas  :Smile:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Borys

Aby dany użytkownik mógł korzystać z su należy dodać go do grupy wheel

----------

## czemu

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> group rzeczywiscie jest chyba lekko skoruptowane ... ale w tej chwili moge sie juz logowac z dowolnej konsoli na root'a ... jak dodac ludzi zeby mogli uzywac su ( to jest grupa wheel o ile pamietam ) ?
> 
> 

 

Ja to robie ręcznie, edytujesz /etc/group. Znajdujesz wpis 'wheel' i robisz cos takiego:

```

wheel::10:root,user1,user2,user3

```

I powinno działać  :Wink: 

----------

## Prompty

okej dzieki wszytkim teraz juz jest okej ... ale musialem sporo rzeczy poprawic ( /etc/fstab 

 konfifuracje networku /etc/group

----------

